# Who wants to go to Jacksonville Zoo with us?



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

My wife and I would like to take a behind the scenes tour at the Jacksonville Zoo on Thursday, June 25th. However, the zoo requires that you sign up with at least a group of 6 people. Since we are traveling from North Carolina we can't just bring extra people that we know. Would anyone like to do the tour with us?

The tour is called Range of the Jaguar and Emerald Forest Aviary, the tour would start at 1:30 pm. It costs $35 per person for non-members and $30 per person for members. This price includes the tour and park admission. We need to book this tour by June 11, so please let us know if you can join us soon!

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

